
What's the best place to follow news on data warehouse and databases? - jacob_kaufman
I want to be updated on the most updated databases news and data warehouse. also i&#x27;m looking for best forums to read discussions and learn from it
======
PaulHoule
Try this
[https://www.linkedin.com/groups/8267275](https://www.linkedin.com/groups/8267275)

